# [RISOLTO] Hard disk criptato con Ubuntu: inaccessibile

## Hav0c

Ho un hard disk esterno che ho criptato tramite l'apposita funzione di Ubuntu. Quando lo collego alla macchina dove ho Gentoo mi chiede la password per poter accedere all'hard disk, ma una volta inserita non me la prende (come se l'avessi scritta male, ma ho provato talmente tante volte da rendere impossibile l'ipotesi).

Avete idea del perchè accada ciò?Last edited by Hav0c on Fri Feb 19, 2010 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uoslagelo

mai avuto a che fare con volumi criptati, quindi quello che sto per dirti prendila come una bomba colossale: hai il supporto al devicemapper?

----------

## Kernel78

la tua password è semplicemente alfanumerica o ci sono anche caratteri speciali ?

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me, non sono caricati i moduli necessari (es. dmcrypt (non ricordo il nome con precisione)). Capitava anche a me quando compilavo il kernel alcune opzioni non corrette.

Purtroppo il messaggio stampato da cryptsetup è sempre lo stesso, quindi potrebbe sembrare che la password non sia corretta.

----------

## Apetrini

Scrivi la password in chiaro su un editor di testi, cosi vedi se è la mappatura della tastiera che scrive pan per polenta...

----------

## Hav0c

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> la tua password è semplicemente alfanumerica o ci sono anche caratteri speciali ?

 

Ci sono anche caratteri speciali, può dipendere da quello?

EDIT: La tastiera funziona correttamente, ho già provato a scrivere altrove la password  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ?

----------

## Hav0c

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ?

 

Non me lo fa fare... Se seleziono la fila di "pallini" e premo il tasto destro posso clickare su Incolla, ma non su Copia.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ? 
> 
> Non me lo fa fare... Se seleziono la fila di "pallini" e premo il tasto destro posso clickare su Incolla, ma non su Copia.

 

scusa, io intendevo il contrario, scrivi la password in chiaro, la copi e la incolli dove ti viene richiesta ...

----------

## Hav0c

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Hav0c wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ? 
> 
> Non me lo fa fare... Se seleziono la fila di "pallini" e premo il tasto destro posso clickare su Incolla, ma non su Copia. 
> 
> scusa, io intendevo il contrario, scrivi la password in chiaro, la copi e la incolli dove ti viene richiesta ...

 

Niente da fare...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Hav0c wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ? 
> 
> Non me lo fa fare... Se seleziono la fila di "pallini" e premo il tasto destro posso clickare su Incolla, ma non su Copia. 
> 
> scusa, io intendevo il contrario, scrivi la password in chiaro, la copi e la incolli dove ti viene richiesta ... 
> ...

 

nel senso che non ti fa incollare o nel senso che ti da ancora errore ?

puoi fare una prova con una password senza caratteri speciali ?

----------

## Hav0c

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Hav0c wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Hav0c wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   e dopo averla scritta hai provato a fare un copia e incolla ? 
> 
> Non me lo fa fare... Se seleziono la fila di "pallini" e premo il tasto destro posso clickare su Incolla, ma non su Copia. 
> 
> scusa, io intendevo il contrario, scrivi la password in chiaro, la copi e la incolli dove ti viene richiesta ... 
> ...

 

Nel senso che continua a dare errore. Cioè, in realtà non dà errore, semplicemente la finestra dove chiede la password "lampeggia" e il campo torna vuoto (che è la stessa cosa che succede se inserisco una password volutamente errata).

----------

## Hav0c

Signori, da bravo nabbo avevo dimenticato delle opzioni nel kernel (in effetti sarebbe bastato copiare la configurazione del kernel dalla guida della wiki di Gentoo per dmcrypt). Adesso sembra funzionare...

Grazie a tutti per le risposte  :Very Happy: 

----------

